
Happy July 4th: The US May Have Its Ills but It Is Better Than Most Other Places - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/answers/Article/3294333/Happy-July-4th-America-May-Have-Its-Ills-But-It-Is-Better-than-Most-Other-Places
======
aussiegreenie
There are about 200 countries in the world to be better than most means being
about 99th in the world. I doubt an American would like that bad.

Using OECD figures USA does not even make the top 15.

